# No thyroid=No attacks?



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

I am just curious if after I have my thyroid out, will all my autoimmune symptoms go away? It seems logical to me to think that if I don't have a thyroid to attack, my antibodies would have nothing to do, right? Since they're specific to thyroid tissue (I'm assuming), they can't attack anything else, right?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> I am just curious if after I have my thyroid out, will all my autoimmune symptoms go away? It seems logical to me to think that if I don't have a thyroid to attack, my antibodies would have nothing to do, right? Since they're specific to thyroid tissue (I'm assuming), they can't attack anything else, right?


If they are indigenous to the thyroid, that is correct. When are you scheduled for surgery?


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

It was the peroxidase antibodies that I tested positive for... I don't have the surgery scheduled yet. I am meeting with a surgeon October 1st for a consult. I am trying to push it back until after the New Year as we have totally maxed out our HSA with all the tests I've had to get this year. Hoping the whole thing will be easier and less stressful if we have that money set aside for that purpose! I can't wait to feel better. I'm on a prednisone pack right now to break a stupid migraine cycle, probably brought on by my thyroid, as I've been having a lot of pinching in my thyroid, fatigue and weight gain the last few weeks... Blah. Thanks for responding by the way. I know I don't post much, but I love being able to read here and feel like there are people who "get" what I'm going through! : )


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> It was the peroxidase antibodies that I tested positive for... I don't have the surgery scheduled yet. I am meeting with a surgeon October 1st for a consult. I am trying to push it back until after the New Year as we have totally maxed out our HSA with all the tests I've had to get this year. Hoping the whole thing will be easier and less stressful if we have that money set aside for that purpose! I can't wait to feel better. I'm on a prednisone pack right now to break a stupid migraine cycle, probably brought on by my thyroid, as I've been having a lot of pinching in my thyroid, fatigue and weight gain the last few weeks... Blah. Thanks for responding by the way. I know I don't post much, but I love being able to read here and feel like there are people who "get" what I'm going through! : )


Jaimie; please be sure you are not having thyroid eye disease (TED) and periorbital myxedema both of which can cause bad bad headaches.

Whenever we see you; it's a good thing.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm now there are 2 more things I have never heard of! lol. I have been diagnosed with familial hemiplegic migraine, a weird migraine variant which causes one-sided paralysis. I do not typically have head pain with it, just the paralysis/muscle weakness/vomiting/vertigo/etc.. But occasionally I do get head pain with it and when I do, it is difficult to get it to go completely. Would it be bad to take prednisone with that? I am feeling much better after only my first 2 doses. I cannot take the standard triptans given to abort migraines because they can cause stroke in people with familial hemiplegic migraine. I am a medical mystery... I feel so special! : )


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> Hmmm now there are 2 more things I have never heard of! lol. I have been diagnosed with familial hemiplegic migraine, a weird migraine variant which causes one-sided paralysis. I do not typically have head pain with it, just the paralysis/muscle weakness/vomiting/vertigo/etc.. But occasionally I do get head pain with it and when I do, it is difficult to get it to go completely. Would it be bad to take prednisone with that? I am feeling much better after only my first 2 doses. I cannot take the standard triptans given to abort migraines because they can cause stroke in people with familial hemiplegic migraine. I am a medical mystery... I feel so special! : )


You are special!! Very! Well, the Pred will probably knock everything out. It is good at doing that. So I hope you feel better soon.

Let us know.

Have you ever tried Zomig for your migraines? Is that a Triptan?


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks! It is a triptan. I've heard good things about it though for traditional migraine sufferers. I am taking verapamil as a preventive. It is a calcium channel blocker which works because that type of migraine is a mutation in the calcium channel gene thingie... And then the prednisone is just if the migraine lasts longer than a couple days (today was my 7th day). I think he can also do a depakote infusion if the paralysis part keeps going. Fun fun! Hoping once I get the ding-dang thyroid issues taken care of, the migraine will be better too.


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

Jaimee said:


> It was the peroxidase antibodies that I tested positive for... I don't have the surgery scheduled yet. I am meeting with a surgeon October 1st for a consult. I am trying to push it back until after the New Year as we have totally maxed out our HSA with all the tests I've had to get this year. Hoping the whole thing will be easier and less stressful if we have that money set aside for that purpose! I can't wait to feel better. I'm on a prednisone pack right now to break a stupid migraine cycle, probably brought on by my thyroid, as I've been having a lot of pinching in my thyroid, fatigue and weight gain the last few weeks... Blah. Thanks for responding by the way. I know I don't post much, but I love being able to read here and feel like there are people who "get" what I'm going through! : )


Holy cow - its like de-sha-voo... That sounds almost exactly like me! I have migraine cycles that I get stuck in (currenly I have daily headaches & many that seem to be migraine material, but Excedrine Migraine seems to hold them off), I have sever fatigue & weight gain, hair loss, cold hands & feet, etc. I have had 1/2 my thyroid removed 10 years ago (due to nodule) and now the other 1/2 has nodules that are growing. The only thing my Endo is testing is my TSH. After talking to a few on here I am contacting him ASAP & asking for more testing to see what else is going on with my thyroid. As of the last appointment he said my other symptoms have nothing to do with my thyroid. I am just like you - I JUST WANT TO FEEL BETTER!!! but as of now no one is offering any help! (and the Endo told me surgery to remove the other 1/2 is unnecessary)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> Thanks! It is a triptan. I've heard good things about it though for traditional migraine sufferers. I am taking verapamil as a preventive. It is a calcium channel blocker which works because that type of migraine is a mutation in the calcium channel gene thingie... And then the prednisone is just if the migraine lasts longer than a couple days (today was my 7th day). I think he can also do a depakote infusion if the paralysis part keeps going. Fun fun! Hoping once I get the ding-dang thyroid issues taken care of, the migraine will be better too.


I think that is a very strong possibility. While I don't think everything is related to thyroid sometimes I really do wonder!


----------



## Rebecca (Sep 6, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> I am just curious if after I have my thyroid out, will all my autoimmune symptoms go away? It seems logical to me to think that if I don't have a thyroid to attack, my antibodies would have nothing to do, right? Since they're specific to thyroid tissue (I'm assuming), they can't attack anything else, right?


Hi

I have Graves Disease and had my thyroid removed in July 2007. Certain people are more susceptable to autoimmune diseases and it is very very common for people to have more than one too. Whether or not the antibodies will attack anything else, I am unsure. Brain fog alert!!

I think Lu Anne is posting here too right now! ((she's gonna think I'm following her!  )) She usually has a more scientific answer!

Take care :hugs:
Rebecca


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

I guess I'll have to become a better stalker! 
I feel I am on information overload. I largely managed my own health for the better part of 3 years, so did tons of research on the migraine disease, but never really looked into the thyroid issue since I had been told many times by different doctors that I had no problem with my thyroid... So now that I feel we have uncovered the culprit, I guess I have more research to do! If only my brain would cooperate...


----------



## Rebecca (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey again

It is so hard to take everything in, especially when you are not feeling at the top of your game and you don't need to tell or explain that to us, we all understand.

Sometimes, just sometimes its good to stop searching the internet, if only for a few days just to give yourself a rest. Concentrate on the time in hand and ask questions to the people that have been thru it all. The internet is great, don't get me wrong. But it can also make you feel like your going around in circles and getting no where.

Huggles and chat soon, I am sure.

Becks


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh I hear ya! I got so overloaded with searching familial hemiplegic migraine for so long, that I finally just stopped all together out of exasperation. Nothing I did to manage my own care did any good. I finally just had to find the right doc (a good neuro). It will be a blessing to have him on my side while dealing with this whole thyroid thing as well. I'm pretty much just waiting things out now until I get my surgery done and can see how things play out.


----------



## drahaskell (Oct 1, 2010)

Having your thyroid removed is one solution and if you do I suggest not taking a thyroid glandular such as Armour or Naturthroid. The same enzymes and proteins inside the glandular will enter through your digestive system and continue to trigger your antibodies. Preferably use a compounded T4 & T3 or use Levothyroxine and T3.

If you are still looking for other options I'd like to invite you to attend a free webinar I'm hosting on this subject. I've been in practice for 27 years as a licensed Naturopathic Physician and have published two books, one on optimizing thyroid hormones and the other on Hashimoto's.

I'll be covering the medical research behind the primary cause of Hashimoto's and several effective nutrients to lower thyroid inflammation and thyroid antibodies. I'll also cover the three thyroid prescriptions and how to use them most effectively.

I hope you can join me. Simply go to our site at HopeForHashimotos.com for more info and to sign up.

All the best,
Dr. Alexander Haskell


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Haskell is a "naturopathic physician" who is selling his books/other materials.

Spam.


----------

